# Is this a good deal?? Weber performer deluxe



## 88rxna (May 12, 2017)

I'm in need of a kettle. Trying to find one used. I know  these are $400 but he said it sat for 4 years and I don't know how long he had it before it sat.


----------



## b-one (May 12, 2017)

Looks like a decent deal! You never know for sure till you get to see it. I'm guessing it's 22.5 as I'm not sure the make that model other sizes. I bought a used one the other year for about $140 iirc but it needed a new grate. I bought it to use mainly as a rotisserie. I got the add ons from Cajun bandit.













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Jul 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Aug 2, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Sep 25, 2016


----------



## 88rxna (May 12, 2017)

I got him down to $150.00
What signs of wear should I look for besides rust? Anything else to worry about besides obvious cracks or broken plastic something like that?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## b-one (May 12, 2017)

Sounds like a score! I would look for rust and just make sure it's solid. Try rocking the cart side to side to see if it's missing bolts. Those pics look good and the Weber are known to last.


----------



## ws dave (May 12, 2017)

At least around here $150 is what you would pay for that model grill itself without the cart (22" with the easy clean set up and lid holder). That exact one you have is $350 and the one I have that's the same but with a smaller table and no charcoal bin is $250. The price he quoted you seems like a good deal if that's the model you really want. If you just want the grill itself you can get a new one for that price. They're all good though, Weber definitely knows what they're doing. 














IMG_20170306_161147313.jpg



__ ws dave
__ May 12, 2017






I actually got mine as a gift for 25 years of service at my job. Perfect timing because I was going to buy one anyway.Just used it the other day to make some really dry chicken. All the equipment in the world doesn't​ cover my incompetence sometimes.


----------



## chopsaw (May 12, 2017)

88rxna said:


> I got him down to $150.00
> What signs of wear should I look for besides rust? Anything else to worry about besides obvious cracks or broken plastic something like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Unless it was knocked over , or hit with a club ,,, you are not going to find a problem . If it rolls and no dents in the rim of the lid I would buy it . Work the storage bin and cycle the one touch clean out I guess . Still ,,, 150 if the lid fits right ,,, buy it .


----------



## 88rxna (May 12, 2017)

Thanks all, I guess it's the obvious things eh? It's not like I'm buying a car right?!  Lol
I was actually looking at the master touch (no tables at all) because my back porch is only a 10x10. I already have a propane grill (I know!! I know, I'm learning) so space is limited. But, I'd have to pay $50 more for that model. And I REALLY like the gourmet grill for some reason. I see its $35 in Amazon so I'd still be ahead of a lesser model.


----------



## 88rxna (May 12, 2017)

WS Dave said:


> At least around here $150 is what you would pay for that model grill itself without the cart (22" with the easy clean set up and lid holder). That exact one you have is $350 and the one I have that's the same but with a smaller table and no charcoal bin is $250. The price he quoted you seems like a good deal if that's the model you really want. If you just want the grill itself you can get a new one for that price. They're all good though, Weber definitely knows what they're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the perfect size! I could dry my chicken on my back porch too with that guy!.. :thumbup: 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ws dave (May 13, 2017)

Oh yea you're right, the Master touch is $200 (I was thinking it was $150). I'd get that used one for sure then. Even with limited space on the deck you're probably still better off. Only takes up an extra foot or so and the table will be nice to have. Don't feel bad about having a gas grill, I use mine all the time. I rarely have time to fire up the charcoal grill. Most of my grilling consists of trying to cook at least partially frozen meat over gas. You do what you have to do right?


----------



## 88rxna (May 21, 2017)

Well it's official! New owner of a used kettle! Time for some new adventures in bbq!  So happy!


----------



## ws dave (May 21, 2017)

Is that the same one as before?? That thing looks brand new. What a gorgeous grill and a smoking deal (no pun intended).


----------



## b-one (May 21, 2017)

Looks great from the pic! It may replace that gasser totally at some point. You need to stock up on kbb there should be plenty of sales on charcoal this week!


----------



## 88rxna (May 21, 2017)

WS Dave said:


> Is that the same one as before?? That thing looks brand new. What a gorgeous grill and a smoking deal (no pun intended).



Yes it is! It's in amazing shape!
It's got chicken wings on it right now! When those are done pizzas are up next!


----------



## 88rxna (May 21, 2017)

Thanks B-one!  It's definitely a game changer for us! More than happy with this purchase 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ws dave (May 28, 2017)

....as if you needed any further confirmation that you got a killer deal....saw this on Craigslist this morning.













Screenshot_20170528-121435.png



__ ws dave
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## chopsaw (May 30, 2017)

That thing is a beauty . Wow ! I need to go shine mine up . What a deal .


----------



## 88rxna (May 30, 2017)

Wow! I guess you're right! I tell ya, I'm more than happy with it! It was a 2 hours drive one way but I've already cooked quite a few times on it.
I still have quite a bit to learn about steaks!


----------



## ws dave (May 30, 2017)

I love my Weber, just used it tonight for the second day in a row. It's soooo much easier than my old one and clean up is a breeze. My old one was so much trouble I rarely even used it, now I use my Weber all the time. Definite game changer. A buddy told me his trick of closing all the dampers when he takes the food off so it chokes out the fire and then you can reuse the charcoal next time. I just cooked tonight's dinner on last night's charcoal. Loaded it back into the chimney with a couple fresh ones and lit it up. Doing it that way not only saves charcoal there's no ash to clean up either. I would always open everything wide and let it all burn down when I was done which is messy and expensive so I'm liking this new method. Wish I would have gotten a Weber years ago, I always bought cheap grills that were useless.


----------

